# Ex-Magic Player Watch



## hobojoe

This thread is for stats and discussion on some of the ex-Magic players in their new homes during the season. It'll be interesting to see how T-Mac, Howard, Gaines and Lue do in Houston, as well as Gooden and Varejao in Cleveland. 

I'll start it off with some preseason stats from those guys:

*Tracy McGrady*- 16.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 3.7 apg, 2.0 spg, 1.0 bpg, 39.8% FG, 32 mpg
*Drew Gooden*- 12.0 ppg, 10.4 rpg, 1.8 apg, 1.1 spg, 1.0 bpg, 52.5% FG, 25.9 mpg
*Juwan Howard*- 10.2 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 1.2 apg, 46.3% FG, 23 mpg
*Zaza Pachulia*- 9.8 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 51.9% FG, 22.4 mpg
*Tyronn Lue*- 6.4 ppg, 2.3 apg, 42.3% FG, 50.0% 3-PT, 21.7 mpg
*Anderson Varejao*- 5.1 ppg, 3.8 rpg, .63 bpg, 45.5% FG, 12.9 mpg
*Reece Gaines*- 1.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 1.0 apg, 0.8 spg, 12.5% FG, 17 mpg

Good to see Gaines in midseason form already. :laugh:


----------



## JNice

I'm not sure on this, but I had read that Pachulia might be the starting center for the Bucks to open the season.

Hard to imagine Reece Gaines might have gotten worse. Amazing since according to that guy on CNNSI, he was one of the only "bright spots" on Orlando last year. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I'm not sure on this, but I had read that Pachulia might be the starting center for the Bucks to open the season.
> 
> Hard to imagine Reece Gaines might have gotten worse. Amazing since according to that guy on CNNSI, he was one of the only "bright spots" on Orlando last year. :laugh:


It's a possibility considering how well Zaza played in the preseason. I'm sure he's going to get some good minutes in the regular season, though if I had to bet I'd say Dan Gadzuric starts. Gadzuric didn't play too well in the preseason though.


----------



## JNice

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2879376

Juwan Howard has already lost his starting PF spot to Mo Taylor. Not much of a surprise here.


----------



## Ballscientist

Shaq
Webber
Penny
.........


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Shaq
> Webber
> Penny
> .........


Who?

I don't think CWebb really classifies as an ex-magic player.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> I don't think CWebb really classifies as an ex-magic player.


Eh, C-Webb is just as much of an ex-magic player as Anderson Varejao I suppose, but still I meant mostly guys that were on the Magic in the last couple of years. T-Mac sure sucked in the first half against the Pistons so far, but that's not much of a surprise given how good the Pistons D is and having Prince on him.


----------



## hobojoe

Final Stats from yesterday's games:
*Tracy McGrady*- 18 Points(6-18 FG) 2 Rebounds, 2 Steals, 1 Assist
*Juwan Howard*- 2 Points(1-6 FG) 2 Rebounds, 1 Assist
*Tyronn Lue*- 4 Points(2-5 FG) 3 Assists
*Reece Gaines*- On Injured List


----------



## hobojoe

Zaza Pachulia with 11 points and 6 boards off the bench for Milwaukee against the Magic tonight. 

For Houston, T-Mac had 21 points on 6-14 shooting with 5 assists and 4 rebounds. Lue had 2 and 2 in 22 minutes on 1-5 shooting, Howard was 5-5 from the floor for 10 points in only 18 minutes. He also grabbed 4 rebounds. Gaines once again didn't play as the Rockets dropped to 0-2.


----------



## hobojoe

24 points on 7-16 shooting(0-3 3-pointers) and 11 rebounds for Drew Gooden yesterday against the Heat. I laughed each time Gooden put up a 3-pointer yesterday. Otherwise, a great game for Drew though, and a sign of things to come in my opinion.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 24 points on 7-16 shooting(0-3 3-pointers) and 11 rebounds for Drew Gooden yesterday against the Heat. I laughed each time Gooden put up a 3-pointer yesterday. Otherwise, a great game for Drew though, and a sign of things to come in my opinion.


I think I saw all 3 of those threes. One of them was a shot clock winding down shot. But the other two were legitimate times he decided to take a three. I thought it was pretty funny as well. Other than that, he played really well.


----------



## hobojoe

T-Mac's having a big day in Houston, trying to get the Rockets their first win over Memphis. 28 points and 9 assists so far for McGrady with a little less than a minute to play in the game and the Rockets up 8. Juwan Howard, 11 points on 4-16 shooting :laugh:


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> T-Mac's having a big day in Houston, trying to get the Rockets their first win over Memphis. 28 points and 9 assists so far for McGrady with a little less than a minute to play in the game and the Rockets up 8. Juwan Howard, 11 points on 4-16 shooting :laugh:


Yeah, Tmac was great in that game. Yao was in foul trouble the entire game and Tmac carried their whole offense ... something he is pretty used to. A number of blown shots off passes from Tmac. He should have easily had 10+ assists.


----------



## JNice

Nice to see Reece Gaines pickup where he left off. 3 games and he hasn't touched the floor even though the Rockets have two sucky PGs and no backup SG. 

:laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

Steven Hunter, 12 Points on 4-4 shooting, 5 Rebounds and 4 Blocks in only 17 minutes of play for the Suns. :nonono:


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Steven Hunter, 12 Points on 4-4 shooting, 5 Rebounds and 4 Blocks in only 17 minutes of play for the Suns. :nonono:


He did that a couple times in Orlando. I wouldn't expect to see that happen very often.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> He did that a couple times in Orlando. I wouldn't expect to see that happen very often.


I remember his career game came against Yao Ming and the Rockets. 15 points, 9 rebounds and a couple blocks and he held Yao to like 7-17 shooting or something like that.


----------



## JNice

Tonight in Clev vs Phoenix

Steven Hunter 14 pts, 8 rebs

Drew Gooden 16 pts, 21 rebs


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Tonight in Clev vs Phoenix
> 
> Steven Hunter 14 pts, 8 rebs
> 
> Drew Gooden 16 pts, 21 rebs


I just saw that, wow Gooden has been erratic so far this season. He's had 2 great games, one OK game, and a couple horrible games(where he only played like 17 or 18 minutes). Gooden also had 4 blocks yesterday before fouling out. Looks like he's out of Silas' dog house for now though.


----------



## HKF

Nash is making Hunter look effective. Oh the joys of actually playing with a PG who knows how to get people the rock.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Nash is making Hunter look effective. Oh the joys of actually playing with a PG who knows how to get people the rock.



:laugh: 

Yeah, it won't last. He'll disappear before the All-Star break, if not much much sooner.


----------



## hobojoe

In other ex-Magic player news, T-Mac is out with an injury tonight for the first time as a Rocket. He injured his hip in the game against Memphis.


----------



## hobojoe

Another double-double for Drew Gooden against the Wizards this afternoon, 14 points and 15 rebounds. He also had 4 steals and a couple blocks.


----------



## JNice

Gordon Giricek is averaging 11.7 ppg, 3 rpg, 2 apg in only 18 mpg, but shooting 62% from the field and 83% from 3 (5 of 6).


----------



## hobojoe

Gooden's averaging a double-double now after another good rebounding performence, 13 boards. His rebounding is right around where I thought it would be, but he's not scoring too much. He's only playing 29.3 mpg so far, so that may have something to do with it. His playing time has also been as inconsistent as can be. He'll play like 18 minutes one game, than 40 the next. Still, his averages so far this year are 11.1 ppg, 10.3 rpg, 1.14 bpg, 43.3% FG.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Bogans has 10 pts 2 reb in only 6 minutes so far off the bench in his first game of the year .


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Bogans has 10 pts 2 reb in only 6 minutes so far off the bench in his first game of the year .


28 Points(9-13 FG) 5 Rebounds, 4 Assists off the bench in 33 Minutes. 

Box Score


----------



## silverhawks

Here are some Ex-Magic players they traded without realizing their potential, they would be pretty damn good if they still had all of them.

Big Ben Wallace
Chauncey Billups
Matt Harpring
Corey Maggette


----------



## hobojoe

32 points, 7 assists and 5 rebounds for T-Mac today in the Rockets overtime victory over the Clippers.


----------



## hobojoe

25 points on 11-16 shooting, 15 rebounds, 3 steals and 2 blocks in a Cavaliers loss for Drew Gooden tonight.


----------



## JNice

Reece Gaines is really paying dividends for the Rockets this year.

His 04/05 stats: *No data*

:laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Reece Gaines is really paying dividends for the Rockets this year.
> 
> His 04/05 stats: *No data*
> 
> :laugh:


By a show of hands, who's surprised? :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

In 5 games since coming off the injured list for the Bobcats, Keith Bogans is averaging 15.4 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 2.4 apg and is shooting 48.2% from the floor(54.5% from 3-PT land).


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> By a show of hands, who's surprised? :laugh:


Boy were a lot of people wrong about Gaines. He was supposed to come right into the league and contribute. Even in his second year on a team again with terrible PGs and no real good backup at SG for Tmac, he can't even get on the floor. What a waste of a 15th pick.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Boy were a lot of people wrong about Gaines. He was supposed to come right into the league and contribute. Even in his second year on a team again with terrible PGs and no real good backup at SG for Tmac, he can't even get on the floor. What a waste of a 15th pick.


Amazing how the two Second Rounders the Magic got in last years draft have turned out to be so much better already, and will be better in the future than Gaines. Unfortunately for us, Zaza's in Milwaukee and Bogans is in Charlotte. :sigh:


----------



## hobojoe

Drew Gooden- 19 Points(8-8 FG) in the first half against Boston.


----------



## JNice

Keith Bogans with another good game for Charlotte - 15 pts in like 24 mins. 

If he keeps playing like he has for them off the bench, he might be a candidate for 6th man of the year.


----------



## Yyzlin

I'm still crying over losing Bogans. I really hoped he would have stayed with the team over several years. Instead, we're stuck with Stevenson. Boo.


----------



## magicfan187

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> I'm still crying over losing Bogans. I really hoped he would have stayed with the team over several years. Instead, we're stuck with Stevenson. Boo.


stevenson is having a good season


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>magicfan187</b>!
> 
> 
> stevenson is having a good season


I wouldn't say good. He is doing all right, but I still think letting Bogans go in favor of Stevenson was a mistake. I don't think there is really anything that Stevenson does better than Bogans and Bogans is bigger and stronger. Plus, Bogans is a legitimate 3 pt threat and DeShawn is not.


----------



## magicfan187

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say good. He is doing all right, but I still think letting Bogans go in favor of Stevenson was a mistake. I don't think there is really anything that Stevenson does better than Bogans and Bogans is bigger and stronger. Plus, Bogans is a legitimate 3 pt threat and DeShawn is not.


bogans would probably be gone next season because he would want more playing time anyway. stevenson is a good role player and has been running the floor and playing good defense. mobley will be back sometime so he'll go back to being a backup


----------



## hobojoe

48 points, 9 rebounds and 9 assists for T-Mac tonight. Absolutely carrying the Rockets all game long, had a great overtime too but was bested Dirk Nowitzki and his 53 points and 16 rebounds. Amazing game. 

Also related: Reece Gaines played in that game!


----------



## JNice

Hornets Ship Armstrong to the Mavericks 



> The New Orleans Hornets traded veteran guard Darrell Armstrong to the Dallas Mavericks for third-year player Dan Dickau on Friday.



Wow, how far has Darrell fallen? If I got traded for Dan Dickau and to make time for Junior Harrington and Alex Garcia, I might just decide to hang them up.

Too bad for Darrell, a great guy and great player. I'd love to see him come back to Orlando in some capacity (not as a player).


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Hornets Ship Armstrong to the Mavericks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, how far has Darrell fallen? If I got traded for Dan Dickau and to make time for Junior Harrington and Alex Garcia, I might just decide to hang them up.
> 
> Too bad for Darrell, a great guy and great player. I'd love to see him come back to Orlando in some capacity (not as a player).


Darrell's still a good player, it's just blatantly obvious that New Orleans is tanking the rest of the season.


----------



## hobojoe

Monster game for Drew Gooden tonight against the Raptors (who are better than the Magic, so it's impressive). 

27 Points(10-14 FG) 15 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 2 Steals


----------



## hobojoe

Darrell appeared in Dallas' game against Utah for 8 minutes, scoring 2 points in his Mavericks debut.


----------



## hobojoe

The Magic are going to be getting another look at Gordan Giricek tonight in Utah. Giricek's averaging just over 10 ppg this year for the Jazz.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> The Magic are going to be getting another look at Gordan Giricek tonight in Utah. Giricek's averaging just over 10 ppg this year for the Jazz.


Interesting and useless tidbit -



> Reunion for Kasun, Giricek
> 
> Magic center Mario Kasun had a career game in Orlando's victory against the Utah Jazz on Wednesday, ably filling a void left after starting center Kelvin Cato was injured. He had nine rebounds and five points. Kasun was congratulated afterwardby Jazz guard Gordan Giricek, who played with Orlando for parts of the previous two seasons. It turns out that Kasun lived about a mile from Giricek when they were growing up in Croatia. "Gordan, myself and my brother, Daniel, played a lot of street ball together and against each other," Kasun said. "That's how we tried to get better, always playing."


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting and useless tidbit -


That is pretty interesting, I heard them say something about that during the telecast when Giricek came into the game.


----------



## hobojoe

Drew Gooden put in a season high 28 points yesterday against the Spurs to go along with 9 rebounds. His season averages are now 13.4 ppg and 10.0 rpg in a little over 30 minutes per game. In other news, Anderson Varejao scored 10 for the Cavs in the same game.

In the most shocking of Ex-Magic player news this season, Reece Gaines scored 10 points on 4-9 shooting including 2-4 from long range, also grabbing 3 rebounds in 16 minutes against Dallas.


----------



## hobojoe

T-Mac shoots 9-30 in an OT loss to the Bobcats tonight. He had a chance to tie it up at the end of OT, but missed a 19 footer that was rebounded, ironically enough, by Keith Bogans. Bogans hit both free throws to push the lead to 4 points and essentially seal the game.


----------



## hobojoe

Tyronn Lue was trade again, this time to the Hawks for Jon Barry. How long before Lue is completely out of the league?


----------



## The OUTLAW

The Cavaliers are happy with Gooden and even more happy about having Varejao. This was probably the best trade that they've made is many many years.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> The Cavaliers are happy with Gooden and even more happy about having Varejao. This was probably the best trade that they've made is many many years.


In my opinion, it's worked out very well for both teams, as I expected it to when the trade was made. Both teams got what they needed and are improved ball clubs this year. I wish we had Varejao though, he's the only part of the trade I regret giving up at all.


----------



## hobojoe

Anderson Varejao collected 14 rebounds in 26 minutes to go along with 4 points, 2 steals and 2 blocks against the Jazz yesterday. He ranks 1st in the NBA in steals per turnover, 8th in rebounds per 48 minutes, 3rd in offensive rebounds per 48 minutes, 6th in steals per 48 minutes and 12th in efficiency per 48 minutes. Pretty impressive.


----------



## hobojoe

Through 1/15 Games:

*Tracy McGrady*: 24.8 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 5.7 apg, 1.6 spg, 42.2% FG 
*Drew Gooden*: 13.4 ppg, 9.7 rpg, 1.0 bpg, 1.0 spg, 51.4% FG
*Keith Bogans*: 10.4 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 1.8 apg, 1.14 spg, 37.5% FG
*Juwan Howard*: 8.8 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 1.4 apg, 47.0% FG
*Tyronn Lue*: 7.4 ppg, 3.4 apg, 1.8 rpg, 40.8% FG
*Steven Hunter*: 5.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 1.34 bpg, 65.5% FG in 13.8 mpg
*Anderson Varejao*: 4.3 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.8 spg, 0.72 bpg, 56.7% FG


----------



## hobojoe

Cuttino Mobley makes his Sacramento debut with 13 points on 6-14 shooting and 4 blocks (?).


----------



## hobojoe

17 points and 10 dimes for Tyronn Lue today against the Nets. I'm happy for Lue, at least he's getting some playing time on a team that no one watches.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Last night against the Clippers...

Cat 19pts 5rbs 4assts 3stls 2blks

Also...

Mobley with 10 Nestlé Crunch Time points. 



> In his first week with the Kings since being acquired from the Magic, Cuttino Mobley has made quite a splash. Two days after making a pivotal layup in the closing minutes of a win over the Clippers, Mobley nailed another key shot. And the Clippers were the victims again. With Sacramento trailing by one and 59 seconds remaining, Mobley put the Kings in front for good with a 3-pointer in Monday's 89-83 win. He finished with 10 Nestlé Crunch Time points.


Hope he continues playing this way. :gopray:


----------



## hobojoe

Cuttino is about as hot/cold as it gets. Some nights he can carry a team with his hot shooting from long range, other nights he shouldn't bother to step on the court.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Cat had 20pts 10assts tonight against Jersey. 

edit: also 7 rebounds.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Cat had 20pts 10assts tonight against Jersey.
> 
> edit: also 7 rebounds.


I saw that in the boxscore. What the hell? Where was that passing ability and overall play when he was in Orlando? Or Houston for that matter?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Last night @ Warriors....

Cuttino Mobley

28 Points, 9 Rebounds, 3 Blocks, 2 Assists, 1 Steal. 

And he's still hurting.


----------



## Tersk

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Last night @ Warriors....
> 
> Cuttino Mobley
> 
> 28 Points, 9 Rebounds, 3 Blocks, 2 Assists, 1 Steal.
> 
> And he's still hurting.


I didn't get to see the game, but I heard he played brilliant. He was on FIRE with his three's, really got Sacramento back into the game, when they were losing by over 17. He hit 3 3's at some stage in the first half


----------



## JNice

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Last night @ Warriors....
> 
> Cuttino Mobley
> 
> 28 Points, 9 Rebounds, 3 Blocks, 2 Assists, 1 Steal.
> 
> And he's still hurting.



Doug Christie

0 Points, 0 Rebounds, 0 Blocks, 0 Assists, 0 Steal.


----------



## hobojoe

*Final Regular Season Stats:*
Tracy McGrady- 25.7 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 5.7 apg, 1.73 spg, 43.1% FG in 40.8 mpg
Drew Gooden- 14.4 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.6 apg, .93 bpg, 49.2% FG in 30.8 mpg
Tyronn Lue- 11.2 ppg, 4.6 apg, 2.1 rpg, 45.1% FG, 35.5% 3PT in 28.7 mpg
Keith Bogans- 9.6 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.8 apg, .92 spg, 38.1% FG in 24.2 mpg
Juwan Howard- 9.6 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 1.5 apg, 45.1% FG in 26.6 mpg
Gordan Giricek- 8.8 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.7 apg, 44.8% FG, 36.2% 3PT in 20.5 mpg
Zaza Pachulia- 6.2 ppg, 5.1 rpg, .8 apg, 45.2% FG in 18.9 mpg
Reece Gaines- 2.0 ppg, .7 rpg, .3 apg, 34.0% FG in 8.9 mpg


----------



## Yao Mania

Playoffs 1st round, Game 1:
Mobley w/ 22pts on 10-19 shooting in loss v.s. Sonics (Mobley's a former Rocket so I follow him too  )
T-Mac with 34pts on 14-27 shooting, along w/ 5rebs and 6asst, in road victory over Dallas. Not only that, he also did a good job defending Dirk at times!


----------

